
Zerigo DNS down again: another DDoS - meonkeys
https://twitter.com/zerigo/status/349984843641257986
======
jarvuschris
This script allegedly will migrate Zerigo domains to Route 53... not useful
until Zerigo is back up though:

[https://gist.github.com/luke/5849320](https://gist.github.com/luke/5849320)

------
kayge
Were there any indications from the previous outage if there is a particular
website being targeted? Or is it more likely meant to hurt Zerigo as a whole?

------
esw
Oy, this is just crazy. I should have migrated my accounts after last week's
downtime.

------
omgsean
Time to start shopping around. Any recommendations?

~~~
tomfakes
I have a shiny new DNSimple account I need to add some records to. This might
be the time to do just that

~~~
tikaro
I'd love to import my zone files into either (or both) DNSimple and Route53 so
I can try switching over.

Now, if I could only get into my Zerigo account to get my zone files. Alas!

UPDATE: Zerigo's dashboard is working for me again as of 6:30 EDT. I'm trying
to export my zone files, but I get "Error exporting domain for download.
Please wait a few minutes and try again." I'll keep trying.

~~~
Sc00by22
I'm in the same boat as you :(

~~~
tikaro
This seems like a useful thing for Future Me to remember:

Back up your DNS records:

[http://www.programblings.com/2012/07/23/do-you-back-up-
your-...](http://www.programblings.com/2012/07/23/do-you-back-up-your-dns-
records/)

If I did this nightly, I'd have a handy-dandy zone file that I could use to
import into $SHINY_NEW_SERVICE right now.

UPDATE: This is relevant for backing up your DNS stuff _if you are already on
DNSimple_, since it uses the DNSimple gem.

